# How long before smoking newly shipped . . .



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry for the newb question, i tried looking this subject up but didnt find what i was really looking for. This is actually a series of questions along the same subject. Do you need to keep your newly shipped cigars in the humidor for certain amount of time before smoking them?

Another question is Lets say i just bought a cigar and i planned on smoking it soon so its been out for couple of hours and decide not to smoke it till the next day, should i stick it in my wineador over night or just leave it out? If i do put it back in will it be ok for the next day or does it have to stay in there for certiain amount of time? Will it lose flavor?

So far i like cigars that have you guessing with different flavors, like hint creamy and cocoa flavors and just a little spice. Will these flavors get ruined in any of these situations described above? 

Thanks for any info


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

l330n said:


> Sorry for the newb question, i tried looking this subject up but didnt find what i was really looking for. This is actually a series of questions along the same subject. Do you need to keep your newly shipped cigars in the humidor for certain amount of time before smoking them?
> 
> Another question is Lets say i just bought a cigar and i planned on smoking it soon so its been out for couple of hours and decide not to smoke it till the next day, should i stick it in my wineador over night or just leave it out? If i do put it back in will it be ok for the next day or does it have to stay in there for certiain amount of time? Will it lose flavor?
> 
> ...


The length of time for the cigar to be in the humidor before smoking will vary with each person, some will suggest several months to a year before smoking it as it is the best then. Some suggest a few weeks, so really it is your call but I would keep it in there at least a week to a couple of weeks for the cigar to get re equilibrated. Most of the time the cigars are shipped over humidified.

I would never leave a good cigar lying outside. Harsh conditions can ruin a good cigar even in two hours! It may be able to re condition these cigars but will take along time and patience........


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

I like to keep newly shipped cigars in the humi for at least two weeks. lkke djangos said, they have to acclimate to a proper humidity. If you leave a cigar out overnight it will be fine to smoke the next day (unless there are extreme conditions) but if a humi is readily available just throw the cigar in there until you are ready to smoke it.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

protekk said:


> I like to keep newly shipped cigars in the humi for at least two weeks. lkke djangos said, they have to acclimate to a proper humidity. If you leave a cigar out overnight it will be fine to smoke the next day (unless there are extreme conditions) but if a humi is readily available just throw the cigar in there until you are ready to smoke it.


Bes thing to do if you don't have a humi around is to have a water pillow handy and a zip loc bag!! Should do the job for a few days.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If it's a bundle of cigars I usually take one out and smoke it, the rest go down for 1-3 months before I touch another.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool , thanks everyone. Got my first couple of cigs on the way from cbid and cigar monster. I picked these up over the last week, my first cigars to go into the humi. And Couple other singles i picked up locally.

Murcielago Belicoso 5-Pack 
5 Vegas Gold Bullion 5-pack
La Perla Habana Classic Robusto 5-pack

Lost the bid on Man o war virtue :frusty:


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I put them away in the humidor for 2 weeks at least. Depending on the condition of the cigars when they arrive, I may wait a couple of months before smoking them.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

So lets say i buy a cigar that i plan to smoke today but it will be like 7-8 hrs before i smoke it, should i stick it in my humi until then or just leave it out? Because i did that with another cig and i think the cig might have got ruined by change in diff rh possibly because it had a terrible burn. My humi is at 67-68 degrees and about 64-68 rh.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

l330n said:


> So lets say i buy a cigar that i plan to smoke today but it will be like 7-8 hrs before i smoke it, should i stick it in my humi until then or just leave it out? Because i did that with another cig and i think the cig might have got ruined by change in diff rh possibly because it had a terrible burn. My humi is at 67-68 degrees and about 64-68 rh.


I don't think that would have done it.......the humidors are usually maintained around there as well. I wonder if you just got a bad stick.....?


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

l330n said:


> So lets say i buy a cigar that i plan to smoke today but it will be like 7-8 hrs before i smoke it, should i stick it in my humi until then or just leave it out? Because i did that with another cig and i think the cig might have got ruined by change in diff rh possibly because it had a terrible burn. My humi is at 67-68 degrees and about 64-68 rh.


I would leave it in a ziploc bag possibly with a humi pack. The only reason I wouldn't put it in my humi for the 7-8 hours is if it had not been frozen to kill beetle eggs.

A good general rule of thumb is to rest any new arrivals for about a month.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

As of 2 weeks ago, with the threat of beetles, I have a mandatory freeze policy for ALL incoming cigars from either on-line dealers or BOTL trades. Overnight in the fridge, 72 hours in the freezer, over night in the fridge, and then into my humidor. From there... another 2 weeks at least. It's definitely a hobby that requires patience.

Now that being said, just yesterday I bought a La Flor Domiminica Double Liguero and smoked it shortly afterwards. Couldn't believe how well it smoked, burned, and ashed!! DELICIOUS!!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

My last shipment of cigars from Cbid came with a humi pack in the envelope. Needless to say, these smokes were well over humidified. This is just one of the reasons you might have to let your smokes rest for a couple of weeks before trying them. 

Try to hit a local B&M, if possible, for a next or same day smoke.


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Received a package from overseas yesterday that included one of my favorite cigars. Smoked one right away. Its was as good as the ones that have been in my humi for over a year.

Generally though, I usually wait a few weeks.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome, thanks fellas. Its gonna be hard to wait. I just wish i had a closer cigar shop. I only have a specs liquor that has a decent amount of cigs but not a huge selection. I usually save the names of sticks i wanna try on my phone and dont see many of them.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Think about the source of the cigar.
If you buy from a B&M that stores at 70-75 rh
it may take 6 months to get them to 65 rh

If you are trading with a friend that stores in similar
conditions, 1 week for every day of transit...


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

im pretty much with everyone else, i let mine sit for about 2 weeks before i try one and then the rest sit in my humi for a few monthes


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Depending on where I get them from. If I know they are aged before I get them I might break into them a little early. If not then a minimum of a one month dunk.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

At least a few weeks to normalize in the humi


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I go with as long as you can wait and 1 month minimum. It doesn't sound like you have a lot of sticks yet, but patience really is key. When I first got started I smoked some cigars immediately after I got them in the mail and man it was not good at all. I let them sit for a few more weeks and wow what a difference! This hobby is all about patience, there is generally no quick pay-offs.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

if i'm impatient (which is often) i'll take a couple sticks out of their cello (if they have any) and put them into a dry humidor (aka dry box) over night. this has dried sticks enough for me to enjoy what are normally wet sticks. I also tend to keep my humi at 70% but prefer smoking at around 60-65%; so dry boxing is a normal part of my pre-smoke procedure.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I go with as long as you can wait and 1 month minimum. It doesn't sound like you have a lot of sticks yet,* but patience really is key.* When I first got started I smoked some cigars immediately after I got them in the mail and man it was not good at all. I let them sit for a few more weeks and wow what a difference! * This hobby is all about patience*, there is generally no quick pay-offs.


Patience... You mean I have to go back to school and get my Doctorate, damn it, you guys weren't kidding when you said this was an expensive hobby....
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Patience... You mean I have to go back to school and get my Doctorate, damn it, you guys weren't kidding when you said this was an expensive hobby....
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


:bounce:Expensive? Yes. Rewarding? Very!!!!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

I usually go by feel...I smoke infused, so age isn't an issue with mine. But they usually show up over humidified, so they are nice and squishy. I let them sit at least a week if I'm being patient, but go by feel. If they're still squishy, or unevenly firm, I'll let them sit longer.

In the beginning it's really difficult to let them sit, Kevin went through that. But never fear, before you know it you'll have 300+ sticks, a cooler, and too many to even decide what to smoke, letting them sit won't be an issue.


----------

